# Where did you get your Red Tegu?



## Urdunn (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello, Im looking for a good place to get a Red Tegu for my son for Christmas. I have been researching about these creatures and all their cares and needs. My son is 18 and is interested in these animals and I thought the timing was good. So does anyone know a reputable place to get them? And around what it would cost for the animal, cage, and decor? Thank You


----------



## ReptileGuy (Dec 5, 2012)

You are little late to get one. You might be able to find some on your local craigslist. The only red tegu breeder I know who might still have some left is Fass Farms. But I'm not sure if he ships, he is located in Austin, TX. Are you or your son going to be taking care of it? If your the one doing the research and such shouldn't you be getting one for yourself?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive seen plenty still available on kingsnake and faunaclassifieds. Check tegu terra too.

Heres a link.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=946850

Check fauna out too.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 5, 2012)

I got my red Tegu from a local pet store going out of business, She was being kept very well I got her for 50dollars


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 5, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> You are little late to get one. You might be able to find some on your local craigslist. The only red tegu breeder I know who might still have some left is Fass Farms. But I'm not sure if he ships, he is located in Austin, TX. Are you or your son going to be taking care of it? If your the one doing the research and such shouldn't you be getting one for yourself?



Very true haha I just always have helped out with pets and am not very experienced in reptiles, so I did it more as a precaution. Local craigslist was a bust but I will keep looking, thank you for your help.



TeguBuzz said:


> Ive seen plenty still available on kingsnake and faunaclassifieds. Check tegu terra too.
> 
> Heres a link.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I will be looking into these!



sarefina said:


> I got my red Tegu from a local pet store going out of business, She was being kept very well I got her for 50dollars



Are you in Southern California? Im looking for local pet shops near me


----------



## Scott_k (Dec 5, 2012)

If your in southern California, the san Diego or Oceanside area LLL reptile is a good place to go. That's where I got my tegu.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Dec 5, 2012)

So does your son have experience with reptiles? Tegus are DEFINITELY not for beginners.


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 5, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> So does your son have experience with reptiles? Tegus are DEFINITELY not for beginners.



He has experience with reptiles, but I will be making sure he takes care of it. He is 18 and very resposible



Scott_k said:


> If your in southern California, the san Diego or Oceanside area LLL reptile is a good place to go. That's where I got my tegu.



Im in Long Beach so definitely close. Ill look them up, thanks!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Dec 5, 2012)

sounds good! please post pics!


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> So does your son have experience with reptiles? Tegus are DEFINITELY not for beginners.



Why are they not for beginners? Aren't you a beginning?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tegus can be kept by almost anyone in my opinion. They do get big but he's 18, not 5 and as long as he is capable of caring for it then I don't see a problem with it. There was a free red available somewhere in Socal I think off this site. Here's a link.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12896


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Tegus can be kept by almost anyone in my opinion. They do get big but he's 18, not 5 and as long as he is capable of caring for it then I don't see a problem with it. There was a free red available somewhere in Socal I think off this site. Here's a link.
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12896



I agree with you on this one. Couldn't have said it any better myself. If his parents are even doing research on it then you know it'll be a well cared for tegu. My first reptiles were all large scaled animals. He's an 18 year old who I'm sure wont have many problems when having a tegu. They're not all that hard to care for so long as you have the money, space and time.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Dec 5, 2012)

james.w said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > So does your son have experience with reptiles? Tegus are DEFINITELY not for beginners.
> ...



I'm talking about in the reptile hobby. Do you really have to start something AGAIN?


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > ReptileGuy said:
> ...



As am I, why can you ask questions of other members, but others can't question you. You seem to try and give a lot of "advice" but have VERY minimal experience or knowledge on the subject of tegus.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 5, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > ReptileGuy said:
> ...



He's not starting anything, chill. You asking of he's starting something could cause something to start... If that makes sense.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can we all just get along lol.... But to put ny two cents in tegus are really good for anyone who has the time... I only had bearded dragins befor and my tegu is taming down very well.... Even puckig him up un the tank after only two weeks.... so i believe if tge person puts in time with the lizard wouldnt he be cinsiderd just as experianced as the next guy.... I mean its not like hes tryna open up a zoo...


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2012)

It is just really annoying when people with no experience or knowledge of something are always spewing information or opinions.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 6, 2012)

james.w said:


> It is just really annoying when people with no experience or knowledge of something are always spewing information or opinions.



I feel ya... Well with your rep being 14 id think you know a lil something lol


----------

